# gcc cross compiler (arm/thumb)



## John C (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi,
I am trying to compile gcc (v2.95.3) to allow me to  create code for the gameboy advance. I have to compile it with the target as either arm-elf or thumb-elf. I have some instructions for doing it on linux, but I can't get gcc to compile. It does not like powerpc-apple as the host.

Has anyone compiled gcc on Mac OS X 10.0.4? I know that it is in the Developer tools, but that version was not compiled with the arm/thumb support. 

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
John


----------



## rharder (Jul 26, 2001)

Maybe you need to replace the conf.sub and conf.guess files with the ones available in /usr/libexec.

But don't take my word for it.

-Rob


----------

